# Young marmalade and his new twins



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

As promised a small update of the new Geoffroy babies with Marmalade now a bit older.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

How beautiful :2thumb:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

:flrt::flrt: Awww very cute


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fantastic! Marmalade is becoming a big boy now! :flrt:


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

Great photos - so cute.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

They are great pics!! Young marmalade is looking amazing now!!


----------



## Daynna (Mar 22, 2009)

wow they are cute!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> They are great pics!! Young marmalade is looking amazing now!!


He keeps trying to carry Matt.

Its so funny as mum and dad are having none of it at the moment so he spends allot getting put in his place by them.

Its watching situations like this that really makes it sink in about
how important it is for them to learn from the parents.

We cant provide that no matter how hard we try...


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree.. Definitely not. After the experience I have had with handreared fizz and parent reared ED the difference between them is massive. And that's without any of the breeding behaviour. Although hopefully it wont be too long....... I have every confidence in EB passing on what he knows to fizz when the time is right. He has taught her so much so far already. 

I just can't get over how much marmalade has grown, such a handsome young fella now!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Good news yesterday..
Baby Marmalade finally trusted by dad..
He was running all round inside and outside enclosures with his bro/sis proudly clutched too his back..
This is the most pleasurable thing to see with keeping..
Them learning from there own and turning into mature monkeys...
Was too buisy building new enclosure to get pics .
But will get some as soon as i can...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Good news yesterday..
> Baby Marmalade finally trusted by dad..
> He was running all round inside and outside enclosures with his bro/sis proudly clutched too his back..
> This is the most pleasurable thing to see with keeping..
> ...


Aww bless! Is Bernadette cracking the whip? :whip:

:lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww bless! Is Bernadette cracking the whip? :whip:
> 
> :lol2:


Yip you know her well...

:lol2:

I let her think shes the boss....

(thank god she doesnt use a computer)

No phone calls sticking me in if you read this Matt/Neil


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yip you know her well...
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> ...


:lol2: Bernadette sounds just like Clark!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*sMALL UPDATE ON THERE PROGRESS*










Bit older and doing well


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, they are doing brilliantly by the looks of things Peter


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Cracking picture :2thumb:

Is that an older sibling joining in ?

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Cracking picture :2thumb:
> 
> Is that an older sibling joining in ?
> 
> ...


No Neil its dad and the two new ones.
Theyre really big..


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Gawwwjusss


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Another update on the babies..
fully weaned but still like a ride on dad


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Great picture!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

They grow like weeds don't they?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*New pictures*










Wee picture of one of the babies out alone the other in the box with dad.

And one of marmalade the oldest sibling...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*New arrivals*

Marmalade now has another two to keep him company..

Mum gave birth to 2 last night.

Both saw feeding from her and going with dad.

Will post pics as soon as.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Marmalade now has another two to keep him company..
> 
> Mum gave birth to 2 last night.
> 
> ...



Was triplets she gave birth to and 2 are ok


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Gosh, is there something in your water up there Peter? Babies are popping up well for you! :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*Small update*









Small update on Geofroys.
One of the babys sadly died at 4 weeks(chocked)
Mother nature at her best.
The other baby is fine(MARMITE)
Heres a fewe pictures of her.
Smaller than all the other babys mums had but doing well.
She will catch up in her own time.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I love that last pic. They look great.


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Good news yesterday..
> Baby Marmalade finally trusted by dad..
> He was running all round inside and outside enclosures with his bro/sis proudly clutched too his back..
> This is the most pleasurable thing to see with keeping..
> ...


That is so so lovely! Gorgeous pics -am v jealous! how big's their new home? Would love to wee pics of your set up when it's done


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Peter, another great achievement. Must be the Scottish air breeding all the little ones. A credit to your husbandry for sure. Are these guys hand tame or are you very hands off with them?

Nic


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nell said:


> That is so so lovely! Gorgeous pics -am v jealous! how big's their new home? Would love to wee pics of your set up when it's done



It an enclosure for them....
If i remember correctly it was for the squirrel monkeys....


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nix said:


> Peter, another great achievement. Must be the Scottish air breeding all the little ones. A credit to your husbandry for sure. Are these guys hand tame or are you very hands off with them?
> 
> Nic


Very hands off Nick.
They are very steady and inquisitive but not tame in any way.
I dont handle unless needed.(vets etc etc)
They will come for a treat through the wire or to ourselves when inside.
But they take and go away.
I preffer it that way and personally think its better for them.
Dont like too much humanisation(if thats even a word):lol2:


----------

